#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Ballotage voor forum

## SPS

Op zich kan ik goed meevoelen met de irritatie die sommigen van de forumleden bekruipt als er weer een onderwerpje wordt geopend dat
*Of nergens op slaat
*Of eigenlijk tot de bagage van de vragensteller zou moeten horen
*Of meer thuis hoort in de categorie 'kijk mijn nou eens'
*Vul maar aan.

Mijn indruk is, dat met name de zeer jonge newbies zich hieraan bezondigen.
Op zich begrijpelijk, want die moeten alles nog leren, en de nieuwe  internet generatie denkt, dat alles kan worden opgezocht, en niets meer door studie hoeft te worden eigengemaakt........

(Wat maakt het uit of Amstelveen in Noorwegen of Nigeria ligt, we hebben toch TomTom..! Rijd er zo naar toe hoor!)

Kunnen we niet voor een bepaald deel van het forum een soort toegangsbewijs vragen waaruit blijkt dat je zinnige vragen kunt stellen, resp. antwoorden kunt geven?
Zeg maar een soort ballotage[:I]

Lijkt me een mooi voornemen voor 2006.
J&H denk hier eens over na, of start een echte discussie resp. een opinie onderzoekje onder de leden...?

Sterkte ermee hoor!

Paul.

----------


## Gast1401081

eens. 
op pa-forum punt de wordt inderdaad eeen korte proeve van bekwaamheid gevraagd. 
Echter de doelstellingen lopen uiteen, JenH wil graag een info-data-bank zijn, voor alle gezindten, de duitse pa-forum club is er puur voor pro's, en ze hebben daar de startershoek erachteraan bungelsn.
Zit hier onder 1 forum, maar alla...

----------


## moderator

Paul,

Je haalt iets naar boven waar reeds vele malen een boom over is opgezet.
Geeft niets, het idee blijft actueel, zeker als je naar sommige onderwerpen kijkt.

De schifting serieus/geneuzel wordt op ons forum gemaakt door de plaatser van een onderwerp en daarna door het moderating team.

Wanneer iets niet serieus genoeg is voor een bepaald (pro) forum, dan wordt het onderwerp verplaatst naar het newbie gedeelte.

----------


## SPS

Heren,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.
Inderdaad is het newbies gedeelte een goede plek voor die vragen etc. die niet in de meer 'pro' gerichte boxen thuishoren.
Misschien moet ik mij meer bewust zijn van het feit dat je in de newbies boxje zit te lezen resp. te reageren. 
Lastig blijft alleen wel, dat je ook graag de serieuze newbie van dienst wil zijn met zinvolle antwoorden, en als dan het item maar aangroeit en aangroeit, en je door die 'shit' brei moet worstelen om nog bij het echte issue te geraken, de irritatie groeit.

Een treffend voorbeeld is het onderwerp: Wat vinden jullie van Wharfedale? Al met het vijfde kantje bezig o.i.d.

Misschien een idee om een maximum aan responses op een item te zetten? En als de vragensteller er dan nog niet uit is, een nieuw te openen? Hebben we allemaal weer een schone lei.

Fijne feestdagen allemaal!

Paul.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> Misschien een idee om een maximum aan responses op een item te zetten? En als de vragensteller er dan nog niet uit is, een nieuw te openen? Hebben we allemaal weer een schone lei.



Met dit ben ik het niet eens met jou. Het is juist reuze handig als je alle info over een apparaat/probleem/vraag mooi onder elkaar hebt en je aan één stuk door kunt lezen. 

En mocht het topic dan uitlopen tot totale onzin posts, kan een modje hem altijd op slot gooien toch?

Ik merk laatste tijd wel dat users niet eens meer de moeite nemen om een topic door te lezen/zoekfunctie te gebruiken/google gebruiken etc etc. Soms krijg je toch van die vragen...[xx(]

----------


## jo vaes

Wat ik tegenwoordig mij aan erger zijn de enorme hoeveelheid vragen over goedkope lichttafels. Welke dat ze moeten kopen enzovoort... Kan dit niet bij het drive-in of beginnersforum gezet worden? Ik zeg niet dat er iets mis mee is, maar velen onder ons zijn dit 'stadium' al voorbij. Het is voor mij zeer onoverzichtelijk als ik tussen éénzelfde lijst naar vragen over VL's en over botex scenesetters moet zoeken. Ok, je hebt wel de zoekfunctie, maar ik denk dat je wel weet wat ik hier wil duidelijk maken.

MVG Jo

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Wat ik tegenwoordig mij aan erger zijn de enorme hoeveelheid vragen over goedkope lichttafels.



is Under Investigation op de moderator-personeelsvereniging-club...
En dus is hier nota van genomen..

----------


## PeTAR

Dat word een leuke scheiding dan...

Wat ze bij Tweakers.net doen op hun forum is leden pas na een x aantal maand/jaar toegang te geven tot een gedeelte. Ook al lijkt me dit niet helemaal op zijn plek.

Ik denk dat dit een gevoelig punt is voor nieuwere mensen die Pro zijn.

Zelf vind ik dit forum juist zo goed vanwege de combinatie tussen pro's en beginners.
De kritieken zijn soms hard en zeker voor nieuwelingen moeilijk om te verwerken, maar zogaat dat nou eenmaal. Alleen vind ik zelf dat een moderator ook mag optreden als een newbie zich niet aan de regels houd. 
Zo herrinder ik me een topic dat over een DJ meubel ging en maar eindloos doorging zonder dat er maar een slotje op werd gezet.

Verwijs tevens meer naar de FAQ's: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/faq/
En wijs nieuwe leden al bij het aanmelden op de regels die hier gelden op het forum.

Als er naar mijn inziens op die punten word verbeterd, dan is dat hele aparte gedeelte niet nodig.

P.s. hoe de mods nu werken is niks mee! Maar dit zijn gewoon mijn ideeen.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> 
> Op zich kan ik goed meevoelen met de irritatie die sommigen van de forumleden bekruipt als er weer een onderwerpje wordt geopend dat
> *Of nergens op slaat
> *Of eigenlijk tot de bagage van de vragensteller zou moeten horen
> *Of meer thuis hoort in de categorie 'kijk mijn nou eens'
> *Vul maar aan.
> 
> Mijn indruk is, dat met name de zeer jonge newbies zich hieraan bezondigen.
> ...



Het is een idee dat meer, veel meer dan eens bij me opgekomen is. om exact deze redenen.

Als ik kijk naar de huidige strakheid en intensiteit van modereren op dit forum, dan is het duidelijk dat het moderating-team (geheel terecht m.i.!!!) zich zeer bewust is van het gevaar van het dichtslibben van dit forum!!! Misschien zal in de loop der tijd duidelijk worden dat een scheiding tussen publiek en pro de enige manier is op dit op de lange duur te voorkomen. 

Maar het in de voorgaande post genoemde idee om dit op basis van de lengte van deelname te doen is hier absurd. Echte kennis en vaardigheden doe je namelijk niet op, op dit forum, maar op de werkvloer (of 20 meter daarboven natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ). Op deze manier zou het zo zijn dat een knul van 15 die sinds 3 jaar een drive-in heeft en ook sinds die tijd een account hier heeft, tot de "binnenring" zou kunnen doordringen om daar door te gaan met te vragen of hij nu voor DAP of welke OEM-chinees dan ook moet gaan als hij nieuwe cd-spelers gaat kopen, op marktplaats... Terwijl collegaas met 20+ jaar ervaring vervolgens 3 jaar moeten wachten om dan tot deze edele regionen te worden toegelaten, hoeveel zin denk je dat die daarin hebben!?

Nee, het idee van selectie op basis van kennis en ervaring, lijkt me juist. 

Het mes kan ook aan 2 kanten snijden: 

1)De inhoud van het "pro" gedeelte   blijft zoals gezegd dus veel vrijer van verontreiniging en het gemiddelde nivo wordt niet meer omlaaggetrokken.

2)Topics in het "publieke" gedeelte zouden een beperkte levensduur van 1 of 2 jaar kunnen krijgen waardoor ook hier het zoeken overzichtelijk blijft. De vragen die hier gesteld worden, blijven immers tot in de eeuwigheid herhaald worden. En er zijn altijd mensen bereid deze te beantwoorden. Op deze manier blijft dit gedeelte van het forum levend, doormiddel van doorstroming!!! Zo zal wellicht ook het antwoord "UTFSE" minder vaak gegeven worden. En zal er misschien ook minder intens gemodereerd te hoeven worden.(ontlasting van het moderating team dus). 2 dingen die het deelnameplezier van nieuwere leden weleens ten goede zou kunnen komen!!


Zo bekeken, is er voordeel voor elke gebruiker en niet te vergeten ook  de moderators.

P.S. De restricties in het pro-gedeelte zouden natuurlijk aleen maar het posten moeten aangaan.

P.S.2 hoort dit topic niet thuis onder het kopje "over dit forum"  
[ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]



Okee, tot zover, het restant van mijn sociale leven roept me om kerst met hen te vieren 
 :Wink:

----------


## PeTAR

Met dat idee zat ik inderdaad ook al in mijn hoofd, het kan nooit dat iemand met veel ervaring moet wachten, het was ook maar een idee.

Maar krijg je dan geen versnippering van het forum? Gaan de pro's alleen nog maar posten in hun gedeelte en de beginnelingen in het andere gedeelte?

En tevens, hoe streng zal er worden gekeken om toegelaten te worden tot de pro sectie? Alleen als je werkt voor een bedrijf of als je als amateur ook op pro niveau bezig bent.

Ik ben geen voorstander van een apart afgesloten gedeelte ook al kan ik me de frustratie om sommige topic's ook zeker voorstellen.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> 
> Maar krijg je dan geen versnippering van het forum? Gaan de pro's alleen nog maar posten in hun gedeelte en de beginnelingen in het andere gedeelte?



Als de beperking dus alleen maar het posten aangaat, blijft de informatie voor iedereen beschikbaar. Er zullen idd mensen zijn die alleen maar in het "pro" gedeelte willen rondhangen, maar er zouden ook zat mensen zijn die ook nog in het publieke gedeelte komen, misschien minder vaak. Maar bij veel ervaren deelnemers is de bereidheid om kennis over te dragen erg groot, ik zie dit hierdoor niet veranderen. 

En ja, de situatie dat iemand die niet tot het pro-gedeelte is toegelaten met een goede vraag of toevoeging wil komen, maar dit hierdoor niet kan, zal voorkomen. Maar hoe vaker dit bij zo'n persoon zal voorkomen, hoe sneller hij zelf op het afgesloten gedeelte zal rondhuppelen. Tevens is er altijd nog de mogelijkheid een topic in het publieke gedeelte te starten en is iedereen als het goed is per e-mail bereikbaar.







> citaat:En tevens, hoe streng zal er worden gekeken om toegelaten te worden tot de pro sectie? Alleen als je werkt voor een bedrijf of als je als amateur ook op pro niveau bezig bent.



Goede vraag.

Mocht dit idee ooit doorgevoerd worden, dan zal daar ongetwijfeld wat vergadertijd in gaan zitten...

Het lijkt mij dat je brood verdienen in dit vak direct een reden zou moeten zijn om in het pro-gedeelte te kunnen posten. (iets professioneel doen betekent in de originele zin van dit woord dan ook niets anders dan dat je je brood daarmee verdiend) Maar je centen niet, of niet volledig hiermee verdienen zou absoluut niet direct uitsluiting moeten betekenen. Steve Albini bijvoorbeeld (produceerde o.a. In Utero van Nirvana) produceerde al 10 jaar voordat hij er eens geld voor ging vragen...

De exacte criteria lijken me pas relevant in het geval dat dit idee vastere vormen mocht krijgen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PeTAR_
> 
> Ik denk dat dit een gevoelig punt is voor nieuwere mensen die Pro zijn.



Dat is helemaal geen probleem... kan je zeggen dat je die mensen er zo tussen uit haalt!
Zijn hier idd een aantal mensen die een beperkt aantal postings hebben en waarvan meteen duidelijk is dat ze uit de pro-wereld komen.
Een criteria als 'x tijd lid zijn, of bepaalde status hebben (gn newbie)' zijn dus in dit geval al geen  selectiecriteria.

Zijn er verder ook genoeg die op korte tijd een hoop postings bij elkaar wisten te sprokkelen door onzin.

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik ben het grotendeels wel eens met wat in dit topic staat. Waar ik me echter wel aan erger, is dat ook PRO's (of die er tussenin hangen) in newbie topics meteen moeten reageren en verwijzen naar google, de zoekmachine of andere topics die reeds zijn geopend. (het meeste erger ik me dan als de TS zegt dat hij/zij daar al gekeken heeft) Opzich is daar niks mis mee, maar vaak de manier waarop wél. Ik vind dit meer het werk van een moderator.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:Waar ik me echter wel aan erger, is dat ook PRO's (of die er tussenin hangen) in newbie topics meteen moeten reageren en verwijzen naar google, de zoekmachine of andere topics die reeds zijn geopend. (het meeste erger ik me dan als de TS zegt dat hij/zij daar al gekeken heeft) Opzich is daar niks mis mee, maar vaak de manier waarop wél.



Ik vind dat de meesten hier vrij grappig reageren op die "domme" vragen (we zouden ze ook kunnen uitkafferen hé) ondanks het feit dat die dingen altijd maar blijven terugkomen en dat SOMMIGE TS-ers gewoon te lui zijn om een ook maar even zelf moeite te doen. We kunnen die luie TS-ers maar beter op hun fout gedrag wijzen zodat ze hopelijk in de toekomst beter weten en eerst zelf eens moeite doen vooraleer anderen lastig te vallen. Ook dat is professioneel gedrag. Professioneel gedrag stopt niet bij een XLR en een jack maar is een complete levenswijze.

----------


## Strat

Om een forum fris te houden, moeten er geen strenge regels zijn om postings te kunnen lezen en/of plaatsen. Een forum is in de eerste plaats een plek om iets van op te steken, iets te leren en ervaringen te delen. Als mensen zich te goed voelen om "domme" newby's vragen te beantwoorden, beantwoord ze dan niet!

Ik ben zelf ook newby. Ben zelfs geen pro, maar een pro-amateur. Posten doe ik ook niet veel, maar lezen en leren des te meer. Ik zou heb een ramp vinden als ik niet meer mee mocht doen.

Het verwijzen naar Google, naar de zoekfunctie, allemaal prima, maar je help er niemand mee. Veel beter is om deze postings te negeren of gewoon een goed antwoord te geven. Heb zelf vaak genoeg in mijn onschuld dit soort antwoorden gekregen, en niet alleen op dit forum. Juist omdat je groen bent is het moeilijk om een vraag goed te forumuleren en ken je de gedragsregels op een forum niet. Natuurlijk kun je deze lezen, maar wie doet dat?

Ik kom hier postings tegen van "oudgedienden", mensen met een paar duizend postings, waarvan ik soms ook denk: Had dat maar niet geplaatst, het voegt niks toe dan verwarring.

Ik zou het persoonlijk jammer vinden als dit forum ging veranderen. Een forum waar alleen maar goede vragen gesteld worden en alleen zinvolle antwoorden worden gegeven ben ik nog nergens tegengekomen. Zolang er meer een beetje gemodereerd wordt vind ik het prima. Laat me ook wat leren van jullie . . .

Mijn advies is dus, negeer een posting als de vraag of de vraagstelling je niet bevalt, tenzij je natuurlijk voor het maximale aantal postings gaat. En dat laatste gevoel bekruipt mij ook hier wel eens.

Bert ten Hove

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Strat_
> 
> 
> 1  Ik zou het persoonlijk jammer vinden als dit forum ging veranderen. ....
> 
> 
> 2   Mijn advies is dus, negeer een posting als de vraag of de vraagstelling je niet bevalt, tenzij je natuurlijk voor het maximale aantal postings gaat. En dat laatste gevoel bekruipt mij ook hier wel eens.



1 Niet iedere verandering is een verslechtering...
Ideeen te over, maar eigenlijk om de zaak wat duidelijker te maken, qua opzet. Zoals gezegd , we zijn er mee bezig, maar nog niet uit. 

2 idd, ik negeer al bijna alle licht, a omdat ik er toch geen verstand van heb, en b omdat ik echt alle scantypes niet uit elkaar kan houden. Zelfs lichtmerken wordt al lastig...

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Strat_
> 
> Mijn advies is dus, negeer een posting als de vraag of de vraagstelling je niet bevalt, tenzij je natuurlijk voor het maximale aantal postings gaat. En dat laatste gevoel bekruipt mij ook hier wel eens.



Dat is eigenlijk waar ik ook op doelde met mij post.

----------


## laserguy

> citaat:Het verwijzen naar Google, naar de zoekfunctie, allemaal prima, maar je help er niemand mee



O JAWEL: je leert hopelijk mensen dat er ook nog zoiets bestaat als zelf problemen oplossen! En als je zelf een beetje moeite doet en zelf de oplossing vindt hou je daar een veel beter gevoel aan over en ben je als mens weer een beetje gegroeid (ook op maatschappelijk vlak werkt dit zo: "profiteur" en "luierik" zijn nog steeds negatief gekleurde woorden)! Daarbij leer je omgaan met Google, zoekfuncties, ... zodat je ook in de toekomst nog sneller je oplossing hebt en misschien zelfs dingen vindt die je anders ook niet te weten zou komen!! Er gaat een spreekwoordelijke wereld voor je open bijna!
Het merendeel van het mensen op dit forum die telkenmale zo vriendelijk zijn om op vragen te antwoorden zijn mensen die heus wel iets anders te doen hebben dan 100x op dezelfde beginnersvragen te antwoorden; het MINIMALE aan RESPECT dat je hen kunt tonen is TENMINSTE zelf eerst te proberen een oplossing te zoeken.

----------


## kokkie

Tja, sommigen onder ons hebben natuurlijk makkelijk praten. Ikzelf ben ook niet echt bang dat ik niet tot het pro forum zal worden toegelaten, maar een gevolg zal wel zijn dat spin-off vragen uit de pro fora in de amateur fora gesteld worden. Gevolg is dus gewoon meer topics, amateurfora die op de huidige fora gaan lijken en pro fora die het lekker rustig aan doen. Eigenlijk is het dus alles bij  het oude houden en er een nieuwe laag boven bouwen en dat is denk ik niet de bedoeling. Zeker niet omdat het in in het geluidsforum in mijn ogen erg goed gaat door de opdeling in 3 catogoriën (let wel, het is de mening van een lampie, misschien denken de geluidjongens er anders over). Dus lijkt het mij een goed idee als we  bij licht ook minimaal naar 2 catogoriën gaan, al vind ik het moeilijk om daar een precieze benaming aan te geven. Drive-in en Live dekt de lading denk ik niet helemaal, maar het zou in mijn ogen een scheiding moeten zijn ter hoogte van de movitecs en de kleine Mac's, Par 64 bij beide en de 56 eigenlijk allemaal daaronder, scanmasters, sceneseter, studio 12, alle goedkope pc dmxkaarten en weet ik wat allemaal, vrijwel nooit professioneel toegepast, maar wel vaak in de drive-in gebruikt en beginnen met een Fat Frog in pro, maar die wordt waarschijnlijk ook nog wel bij drive-in gebruikt zoiets? Er hoeft natuurlijk geen lijst te komen met dit apparaat dat forum en dat apparaat het andere forum, maar het zou wel handig zijn, want als ik het druk heb en kom ff op het forum wil ik eigenlijk meteen onderwerpen zien waar ik eventueel iets nuttigs aan kan toevoegen en dat heb ik niet met wat ik hier het drive-in forum noem, maar dat zou dan gaan om pro licht, rigging en productie/foto. En als ik meer tijd heb wandel ik overal wel even binnen, zo heeft iedereen toch zijn favorieten denk ik.
Een andere optie zou kunnen zijn om een opsplitsing te maken in techniek en toepassings vragen en dan nog een algemeen licht voor overige, maar dat wordt al gauw weer onduidelijk misschien? Hey, het zijn allemaal maar meningen, shoot me als jullie het er niet mee eens zijn, maar laat het ook weten als het je wel iets lijkt.

Groet Pascal.

----------


## Strat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door laserguy_
> O JAWEL: je leert hopelijk mensen dat er ook nog zoiets bestaat als zelf problemen oplossen!



Als iedereen zijn eigen problemen op ging lossen, werden de meeste forums toch wel erg saai en weinig leerzaam . . .




> citaat: En als je zelf een beetje moeite doet en zelf de oplossing vindt hou je daar een veel beter gevoel aan over en ben je als mens weer een beetje gegroeid (ook op maatschappelijk vlak werkt dit zo: "profiteur" en "luierik" zijn nog steeds negatief gekleurde woorden)! Daarbij leer je omgaan met Google, zoekfuncties, ... zodat je ook in de toekomst nog sneller je oplossing hebt en misschien zelfs dingen vindt die je anders ook niet te weten zou komen!! Er gaat een spreekwoordelijke wereld voor je open bijna!



Hier ben ik het helemaal eens. Het probleem ligt echter niet zo eenvoudig. Veel beginnersvragen worden hier gesteld, gewoon uit gemaktzucht. Veel beginners zoeken echt eerst wel. Het probleem is dat je als beginner vaak niet weet waar te zoeken, niet de goede zoektermen kent, gewoon omdat je leek bent. Vergelijk het met de handboeken die je bij Office krijgt; je snapt pas wat er staat als je de software door hebt. En komen de meeste nieuwelingen niet op dit forum juist door Google?




> citaat:
> Het merendeel van het mensen op dit forum die telkenmale zo vriendelijk zijn om op vragen te antwoorden zijn mensen die heus wel iets anders te doen hebben dan 100x op dezelfde beginnersvragen te antwoorden; het MINIMALE aan RESPECT dat je hen kunt tonen is TENMINSTE zelf eerst te proberen een oplossing te zoeken.



Dat de meeste mensen zo vriendelijk zijn waardeer ik ook zeer. Ben je niet zo vriendelijk, reageer dan gewoon helemaal niet, dat is dus mijn punt. Negeren.

Tja, en respect, dat lijkt tegenwoordig een beetje uit de mode te zijn.

----------


## stekelvarke

Is er met dit nieuwe forum al iets verandert in het peperkte toegang tot bepaalde fora,andere maatregelen? Op het eerste zicht niet.

----------


## admin

Wat bedoel je precies?

----------


## stekelvarke

Er werden hier in dit toppic dingen besproken om zegmaar veel voorkomende vragen en newbie vragen ergens appart onder te verdelen. En om bv. een pro gedeelte te maken met beperkte toegang. Mijn vraag was of er met dit nieuwe forum al zulke maatregelen genomen zijn?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Kijk, natuurlijk is het net erg als een "newby" een vraag stelt, en ik denk dat er velen van ons het niet erg zullen vinden om wat kennis te delen. Immers zo beginnen we allemaal..

Maar wanneer je als beginneling wat meer moeite neemt om een en ander gewoon even door te lezen in de bestaande topics, dan kan ik me haast niet voorstellen dat er niet een richting is waarin men het niet kan vinden. 

En een Pro die voor het eerst op het forum geraakt, die weet door de beheersing van de terminologie heel goed hoe hij bepaalde dingen kan vinden cq bewoorden in zijn of haar vraag stelling. En door die gebruikte woordkeuze, herkennen andere pro's ook sneller de achtergrond van de vraagsteller. 

Maar om nu meteen een Studio12 in de amateursrichting te duwen, ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens.., maar dat terzijde :EEK!:

----------


## moderator

Iets wat met de intrede van de nieuwe software heel erg verbeterd is, dat is de zoekfunctie.

In zover worden mensen beter, en vooral sneller :Stick Out Tongue: , geholpen om te zoeken in de reeds bestaande producten.

We veranderen hier alleen iets als het echt iets toevoegt aan het forum, moet dus echt meerwaarde hebben voordat we iets aanpassen.

----------


## rolanddeg

Vraag ik me wel af... Hoe moet je je als prof bewijzen? Moet je eerst een loonstrook laten zien, foto's insturen van je klussen en een formulier met 'moeilijke woordjes' beantwoorden? Volgensmij moet je als forumbeheerder dankbaar zijn dat er profs zijn die hun informatie willen delen. Ik zou er dan toch problemen mee hebben dat je je dan eerst moet gaan bewijzen en dat je niet stiekem toch een amateur bent! Als prof zou ik dan toch zeggen 'laat maar, ik heb helemaal geen zin in zo'n selectie 'jij bent slim en jij bent dom'...

----------


## niesten

Ik denk dat een deling niet zoveel goeds teweeg zou brengen.
Natuurlijk zouden (sommige) beginners wat meer research mogen doen voordat ze een vraag stellen. Maar van de andere kant worden sommige (naar mijn idee) zinvolle vragen soms erg hard afgeblaft (door pro's?).

Het heeft vooral met je eigen instelling te maken. Voordat ik mijn eerste post plaatste, had ik al alle titels van posts (in bijna alla categorieen) bekeken en de voor mij interessante gelezen. Ik doe dit werk (kleine licht&geluids installatie bedienen) als hobby, maar wil dit wel zo professioneel (en veilig!) mogelijk doen. Waar zou ik dan in de prof/amateur deling terecht moeten komen?

Als iedereen nadenkt voordat hij/zij een post opent en iederen nadenkt voordat hij/zij reageert, wat zou het dan rustig zijn voor de moderators.....

----------


## Radar

Er zal wat balotage betreft weinig tot niets veranderen.
Met natuurlijk zijn nadelen maar ook de voordelen.




> Als iedereen nadenkt voordat hij/zij een post opent en iederen nadenkt voordat hij/zij reageert, wat zou het dan rustig zijn voor de moderators.....



En daar sla je denk ik precies de spijker op zijn kop.
Dit houdt het forum lees en beheersbaar.
En die paar rotte appeltjes die der af en toe doorslippen daar
hebben we een heel nest moderators voor, maar ook dit blijft mensen werk.

----------


## masterblaster

Ik snap zoieso het hele probleem niet helemaal hoor.
Met name het gezeur over "ons forum slibt dicht".
Zo snel zie ik het aantal topics niet echt toenemen.

En wat ik in een andere topic al verteld heb is dat als je helemaal geen bekende hebt in onze business dan kan het heel lastig zijn om erin te komen en dan is dit forum juist de uitkomst.
Oke dan komen er vaak in jou ogen stomme vragen uit.
Maar je kan het ook zo bekijken dat jij de vraag niet helemaal leest zoals die bedoelt was.

Zo werd ik een paar maanden geleden helemaal afgebrand over dmx interfaces voor computers, terwijl ik heel wat anders bedoelde als de reden waar ik voor afgeblaft werd.

Paar van mijn ideëen:
Maak een prof forum en zorg ervoor dat dit ook alleen prof blijft (door de mods dus)
En maak een newbe forum al zou ik wel de naam newbe daar niet voor gebruiken aangezien dit voor velen toch een deuk in hun ego is als ze newbe genoemd worden.
Dit wil dus niet zeggen dat newbies geen toegang hebben tot pro fora's of andersom.
Alleen zou ik zoals al gezegd de moderators ervoor laten zorgen dat er geen "newbe" vragen terrecht komen in de pro topic.

Dus gewoon 2 topic's

Nou bedankt om me even me net benoemde rookie verhaaltje te laten doen

----------


## masterblaster

oja nog een idee maak die zoekfunctie wat duidelijker voeg een zoek balk in of  maak simpelweg die knop groter want de eerste weken dat ik op dit forum kwam kijk kon ik nergens een zoek functie vinden.

ondertussen heb ik hem al vaak gebruikt en er al veel aan gehad.

Maar ik denk dat er nog veel mensen weten dat er zo'n goede zoek functie op dit forum zit

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik kan het niet laten te reageren naar aanleiding van het grote aantal slotjes van de laatste tijd wat me opviel..GOED BEZIG mods, dwing iedereen maar gebruik te maken van de zoekfunctie of ABN te praten (beetje dialect mag dan he)..maar is dit geen teken aan de wand dat vooral nieuwe leden te lui zijn om te zoeken? zou het geen idee zijn om gebruikersvoorwaarden op te stellen in de trant van:

1. gebruik de zoekfunctie.
2. geen reclame of prijsvergelijkingen/adviezen n.a.v. webshops.
3. ABN is normaal.
4. Alles wat riekt naar players (48 parren in een theater en met een hog    
    1000 aankomen...waar is je frontlicht etc?) verboden.
5. etc. etc.

en dit gekoppeld aan een gele en rode kaart? e dan een rode kaart betekent een ban? volgens mij maak je het hier een stuk leesbaarder en dynamischer mee..intressante onderwerpen sneeuwen nu onder t.o.v discussie Botex nr. 1000...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik kan het niet laten te reageren naar aanleiding van het grote aantal slotjes van de laatste tijd wat me opviel..GOED BEZIG mods, dwing iedereen maar gebruik te maken van de zoekfunctie of ABN te praten (beetje dialect mag dan he)..maar is dit geen teken aan de wand dat vooral nieuwe leden te lui zijn om te zoeken? zou het geen idee zijn om gebruikersvoorwaarden op te stellen in de trant van:
> 
> 1. gebruik de zoekfunctie.
> 2. geen reclame of prijsvergelijkingen/adviezen n.a.v. webshops.
> 3. ABN is normaal.
> ..



Ik kan tot mijn spijt niet 24 uur per dag op t forum aanwezig zijn. Verder ben ik slechts (helaas) mod in sommige afdelingen. Had graag wat meer bewegingsvrijheid  gehad, maar er zijn uiteraard beperkingen, uiteindelijk.

Verder heeft iedereen die zich aanmeldt / inlogt inderdaad een paar spelregels onderschreven waaronder punt 2, punt 3, en in mindere mate punt 1. Deze punten worden in mijn fora hard gehandhaafd, maar niet overal even hard.

Omgekeerd is dit forum dus een database gebleken waar de heren PA-verhuurders hun (a.s.) personeel bij -laten- spijkeren...En dus uit dat oogpunt een serieuze benadering waard...

----------


## kokkie

Ja het is weer zover.

Zitten we op een pro forum, dat beweert iedereen hier tenminste en lees ik alleen maar vragen over T4 balken, verschijnen er allerlei onderwerpen in het verkeerde subforum en hebben mensen het over dingen waar ze geen verstand van hebben, maar als ze daarop gewezen worden is dat niet waar. 

Weten we zeker dat we er niets aan willen veranderen????

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik vind het soms ook wel iritant als er weer eens een topic ik gepost word dat al 30x gepost is. Of dat iemand zinloze antwoorden geeft. Of iemand die onzin praat en van die kijk mij nou topics. Maar wat ik het vervelendst vind, is dat hierdoor andere jongeren en newbies/jongeren benadeeld worden. Dat kom ik namelijk af en toe tegen in sommige topics. Sommige ouderen hier reageren dan al snel negatief op die jongeren. 
En zijn ook een hoop jongeren die er echt wel wat over weten. Maar die worden ook in sommige topics minder serieus genomen dan oudere deelnemers.
Nogmaals, ik zeg niet dat het altijd gebeurd, maar ik zie het wel eens in sommige topics.

----------


## masterblaster

waar maak je je toch druk om ok al die dubbel topics zijn zwaar irriterend, maar als jij gaat ontkennen dat dimmers al dan niet van showtec een onderdeel zijn van licht dan moet je je toch eens achter je oren krabben als pro, er staat namelijk nergens dat het over professionele verlichting moet gaan en dat alle kleinere roadshow vraagjes per direct tot het newby forum behoren.
Ja dit forum word veel gebruikt door pro's..... dus mogen er geen onwetende mensen komen die een vraag hebben en dat per ongeluk in een verkeerd topic plaatsen???
Dus zoals ik al eerder gepost heb of laat de titels bijwerken tot prolight en roadshow licht (bijvoorbeeld) of loop niet zo te zeuren. ik weet zeker dat jij in het begin ook domme vragen heb gesteld, En waarschijnlijk had diegene die vraag ook al duizenden keren gehoord en vergeet niet het zijn en blijven de newbies met andere woorden het zijn niet dezelfde mensen dus zal dit probleem blijven voortbestaan.

Hoop hierbij niemand al teveel op zijn tenen getrapt te hebben maar dit is mijn uitgebreide mening over dit probleem

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> waar maak je je toch druk om ok al die dubbel topics zijn zwaar irriterend, maar als jij gaat ontkennen dat dimmers al dan niet van showtec een onderdeel zijn van licht dan moet je je toch eens achter je oren krabben als pro, er staat namelijk nergens dat het over professionele verlichting moet gaan en dat alle kleinere roadshow vraagjes per direct tot het newby forum behoren.
> Ja dit forum word veel gebruikt door pro's..... dus mogen er geen onwetende mensen komen die een vraag hebben en dat per ongeluk in een verkeerd topic plaatsen???
> Dus zoals ik al eerder gepost heb of laat de titels bijwerken tot prolight en roadshow licht (bijvoorbeeld) of loop niet zo te zeuren. ik weet zeker dat jij in het begin ook domme vragen heb gesteld, En waarschijnlijk had diegene die vraag ook al duizenden keren gehoord en vergeet niet het zijn en blijven de newbies met andere woorden het zijn niet dezelfde mensen dus zal dit probleem blijven voortbestaan.
> 
> Hoop hierbij niemand al teveel op zijn tenen getrapt te hebben maar dit is mijn uitgebreide mening over dit probleem



Tegen wie heb je het nou?

----------


## masterblaster

> Tegen wie heb je het nou?



Tegen iedereen die hier dom loopt te ouwehoeren over newbies en wat ze verkeerd doen

----------


## moderator

euhm...dom ouwehoeren
Er zijn mensen die van mening met je verschillen, ikzelf bijvoorbeeld durf dat nu niet direct dom te noemen...

Vragen die te simpel zijn voor het lichtforum (voorbeeldje) worden naar newbie verplaatst.
Mensen die niet de moeite hebben genomen even wat oudere onderwerpen door te lezen worden daar op gewezen en vervolgens gaat de nieuwe ( uitgekauwde meuk) op slot.

Er zijn mensen die zich te "prof" voelen om een vraag te beantwoorden, prima: vooral niet doen!
Om nu te zeggen dat die vraag hier niet thuishoort, dat gaat te ver. Er is immers een vraagsteller die graag geholpen wil worden.

Sommige mensen doen erg neerbuigend over geleuter over T4 balkjes, dat zijn dezelfde mensen die op een productie worden geconfronteerd met een kudde Showtec ledbarren...be real mensen...jullie werkgever heeft in dat geval ook voor de budget oplossing gekozen.
Gelukkig is het in dit vak altijd nog zo dat je de klus moet zien te klaren met de middelen die je ter beschikking zijn gesteld. Is soms wel eens balen, maar eerlijk gezegd...ook wel weer een kick als het allemaal gladjes verloopt en werkt.

Er is en blijft een enorme instroom van jonge mensen in de entertaimentindustrie. Vroeger werd je brandweerman, nu wordt je als 5 jarig jochie de nieuwe dj tiesto...get my point?

Om nu te zeggen dat alle vragen die al eens aan de orde zijn geweest niet meer opnieuw mogen worden gesteld...dat is helaas utopie.
De zoekfunctie werkt inmiddels lekker, maar is zeker niet sluitend...

Als niemand dezelfde vraag zou mogen stellen, waarom werken we dan nog steeds met muzikanten die met gare jack aansluitingen aankomen, ook die prikken we iedere avond vrolijk weer in een DI...

Waarom zetten we iedere show weer dat speciaaltje aan terwijl we weten dat die actreuzel toch naast der plekkie gaat staan...

Waarom balen we nog steeds als we koud voer meekrijgen bij de mac drive...

Waarom ***verren we nog steeds op die opa die met 100km op de linkerbaan rijdt, maar vergeten we dat we zelf op z'n bumper zitten geplakt...

Waarom worden we verliefd op die vrouw die al een keer gescheiden is en waarvan der ex beweert dat het een draak is...

* Ik dwaal wellicht wat af zal je zeggen, maar mijn punt is eigenlijk: het is allemaal betrekkelijk, het is "maar" een forum!!!!*

Soms is een adempauze een heel goed id, ff paar weken niet lezen, dan kijk je er weer heel fris en fruitig tegen aan.

Voor mensen die hele goede suggesties hebben over hoe we de boel beter kunnen runnen, mail!! echt doen, we zijn altijd in voor verbetering, stilstand is achteruitgang, we zijn nooit te oud om te leren ...en meer dooddoeners voor op een tegeltje heb ik ff niet...

weltrusten

----------


## masterblaster

Dat is nou exact wat ik wilde zeggen kwam er alleen wat slechter uit als bij deze mod. excuses voor mijn aggresieve laatste mail maar kon het gewoon niet beter uit leggen, en probeerde alleen maar uit te leggen aan degene die nu zo goed zijn dat ze vroeger ooit als greenie/newbie/stagairre zijn begonnen.  

Met dank aan onze mod die mijn statement zo goed heeft uitgelegd

----------


## Koen van der K

... aardig verwoord idd door Mod, waarheid als een koebeest.

Ik denk dat we allemaal van tijd tot tijd wel eens te kampen hebben met over-enthousiasme wat ons soms wat "principieel" en "belerend" kan maken ... alles SheiB-egal, zolang je idd (de mening van) anderen respecteert en relativeert kan newbie en pro mijn inziens met gemak door 1 deur.

Groeten en veel leesplezier hier !

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ben het helemaal eens met je mod!
Ik ben nu al een paar weken niet meer op het forum geweest. Merk toch dat je dan toch anders tegen dingen aankijkt. Veel frisser en zo.
Als je elke dag leest en reacties plaatst word je wel is gek ja.

----------


## DjFlo

> ... aardig verwoord idd door Mod, waarheid als een koebeest.
> 
> Ik denk dat we allemaal van tijd tot tijd wel eens te kampen hebben met over-enthousiasme wat ons soms wat "principieel" en "belerend" kan maken ... alles SheiB-egal, zolang je idd (de mening van) anderen respecteert en relativeert kan newbie en pro mijn inziens met gemak door 1 deur.
> 
> Groeten en veel leesplezier hier !



Helemaal mee eens maar als ik nou mijn onderwerpen check die ik nog niet gelezen heb en er staan bij ruim 21 onderwerpen in met dezelfde man die in ongeveer 1 uur het presteerd 21 reacties neer te zetten waar 5 van de 10 keer een compleet nutteloze antwoorden zijn heb ik soms hier mijn twijfels wel bij.

Groeten

Floris

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Helemaal mee eens maar als ik nou mijn onderwerpen check die ik nog niet gelezen heb en er staan bij ruim 21 onderwerpen in met dezelfde man die in ongeveer 1 uur het presteerd 21 reacties neer te zetten waar 5 van de 10 keer een compleet nutteloze antwoorden zijn heb ik soms hier mijn twijfels wel bij.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Floris



En ik denk dat ik al weet waarvoor er zoveel nutteloze posts worden geplaatst.
Ze willen van hun Newbie/Rookie status af. Of willen zoveel mogelijk posts hebben. Geloof dat hier al is een keer een topic over is geweest. 
Vind het wel goed dat er zoiets is als status of aantal posts, alleen er zijn van die mensen. :Confused:

----------


## moderator

> Hoelang heb je eigenlijk lopen typen op dit bericht?



gemiddeld 180 aanslagen per minuut, dus reken zelf maar uit :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## masterblaster

> gemiddeld 180 aanslagen per minuut, dus reken zelf maar uit



doe je het beter dan bin laden met 2 aanslagen :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Oo sorry voor deze opmerking zit ik zeker in het verkeerde topic op de verkeerde site op de verkeerde tijd

Excuses voor het offtopic gezwets maar het moest er even uit

----------

